
Dependency Inversion in Clojure - karmakaze
http://blog.find-method.de/index.php?/archives/209-Dependency-inversion-in-Clojure.html
======
karmakaze
I've just been learning lisp with DrRacket and learned about parameters and
wondering how it's done in other Lisp-y languages, specifically Clojure and
came across this post.

Any Clojurists here to comment on which ones they use and how they fared on
various projects?

